# Hello from Germany



## deniz (Jun 13, 2011)

glad to be here on v.i control forum.

it's the first time for me on v.i control and i like it so much.there are so usefull information for pro and nonpro's.

name:deniz
age:37
music experience:20 years
style of music: electronic/pop and orchestral
fulltime music : no, not yet
resident:bremen, germany

Cheers


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome Deniz, there's indeed a good bunch of musos on here!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 13, 2011)

Deniz,

Welcome the the VI forum!

- Mike


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome, Deniz. Glad to have you here.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Deniz,

welcome to the forum! Nice to have another German here 

Marco


----------

